# Has the site slowed for anyone else?



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Ever since the upgrade the site has been almost blindingly fast. Lately, I am having to wait (not as bad as we used to, though!), getting red Xs for photos, etc. I don't think it's my connection as I am having no trouble with other sites. 

Not complaining, just wondering if the site is maybe still being worked on, or if it really it something on my end.


----------



## CatBurger00 (Sep 20, 2003)

No problems here.

Of course, it could be because I'm in the super-double-secret club.

I've already said too much.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

*chuckle*

I think it's me. I don't know what's wrong with my computer but a reboot and everything seems pretty much back to normal.


----------

